# Lunch app via adb?



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

I seem to be stuck in an SD rom on boot manager and the launcher is stuck in a force closing loop.

Is there anyway to start boot manager with adb? or is there any way to get out of this sd rom, if i boot the phone it keeps going back to slot 2, i need to boot to the phone rom...

Edit:

Figured it out, have to flash update.zip in the folder.

Thanks anyway


----------

